# MIM



## jminion1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got a call been asked to come in and cook shoulder, butt, salmon, beef and exotics for a team sponsored by Silky O'Sullivans. There is going to be a party in Memphis in mid may.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like fun Jimbo.  Always nice to have someone pay for you to play. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you brine your exotics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

not me.  Teams keep calling and asking me to come and cook with them, but I just haven't found the time.  In fact, Minion was their second choice,
so I'm glad I could help em out.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 12, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> Just got a call been asked to come in and cook shoulder, butt, salmon, beef and exotics for a team sponsored by Silky O'Sullivans. There is going to be a party in Memphis in mid may.
> Jim



Great news Jim.  Good fortune comes to the deserved.  Maybe I can talk Morgan and Finney into driving to Memphis and We'll come visit...Come to think of it maybe I ought to drive, you know how those two are.   :grin:  :bar: 

Good luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll tell you when I've had enough! :-X


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2006)

Same here. :!:  If I'm still talking.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2006)

You know, that is kind-of a midway point for the "southern" contingent, and the "northern" men. We oughtta look at getting together there? If I could get someone to share the ride and gas with me I'd be game. Would any of you southern "gentlemen" be up for it? I know it'd be a mob scene, but I think it would be a hoot!


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cappy
You were the first choice but couldn't fine your phone #.  #-o 
Thanks Jack, Come on up, bring those hooligans with you.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You know, that is kind-of a midway point for the "southern" contingent, and the "northern" men. We oughtta look at getting together there? If I could get someone to share the ride and gas with me I'd be game. Would any of you southern "gentlemen" be up for it? I know it'd be a mob scene, but I think it would be a hoot!



A meeting of us Yanks and Rebs could have universal implications.
How big is the jail in Memphis?  Texlaw would have to come.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Woody
Bring it on!
Jim


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm only coming if Minion promises to feed me.  8-[


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Finney
Last time we brought in a couple big King Salmon, crab, crawfish and catfish just for the party on Thursday night, a long with a few cases of liquor.
Looks like DrBBQ will also be in attendance and David Klose has made noises like he maybe there also.
Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 12, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You know, that is kind-of a midway point for the "southern" contingent, and the "northern" men. We oughtta look at getting together there? If I could get someone to share the ride and gas with me I'd be game. Would any of you southern "gentlemen" be up for it? I know it'd be a mob scene, but I think it would be a hoot!



I attended as a "spectator" a few years ago.  One of the best road trips I've ever taken, and believe me I've taken many.  Hoot wouldn't even come close.   Spent four days there and slept maybe 12 hours.  Beale is hot man.  

Ole Blue Eyes would never let me go wit da boy's.  She let that happen the first time.  She'd definatly want in...If we can work that out...I'm in.


Jack


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2006)

Dreaming here, but when in May it the event this year?

Griff


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 13, 2006)

Griff
May 18-20th

Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 13, 2006)

I seriously think I'm gonna do this. ZBQ is up for it. It is only about 750 miles and I have free nights coming to me thruogh Hilton Honors. Anybody else up for it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 13, 2006)

Woody, I don't think I can make it, and I believe, according to the charter rules, you can't go if I can't.


----------

